# New trimmer/brushcutter



## jacobsenman (Apr 25, 2013)

Im thinking about getting a new bike handlebar trimmer for trimming/brushcutting duty. I have an old stihl fs 76 but im looking for more power. I was thinking about a stihl fs 130. Good, bad? Stihl is the only brand of trimmer I have used. I a stihl fs 90r and like the 4 mix engine. Any other brands I should look at? I want to be able to use a string head, grass blade and a saw blade for saplings.


----------



## rafterman (Apr 25, 2013)

I bought a Husqvarna 345FR last year for clearing a driveway and opening through thick 15yr aspen regrowth. Best purchase ever. Between the harness, adjustable bars and balance of the unit you can adjust it to pretty much perfect comfort. It came with all three blades/heads you mentioned, though I did purchase a couple of the carbide tipped blades you can find on ebay and they worked great.

Coming in at almost $800, that particular unit might be a bit overkill unless you have A LOT of use for it. I have no doubt Stihl has comparable units/quality. I have many different Stihl units and have never had issues (well, other than cursing at the ******* gas caps occasionally ), but just decided to give Husky a try this time.

I'd say the biggest thing if you're going to be using it a ton, is to find a unit with a good comfortable harness.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2013)

*Fs130*

Fs130 is a nice trimmer. One pull start every time for me so far. Very good power and lots of torque from the 4mix. Look to YouTube for videos of the brush blade performance. Hard to believe anyone could be dissatisfied with it for all round use.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Apr 26, 2013)

FS 250 kicks butt. Watch the saw blade for grabbing after 1 1/2" diameter stuff.


----------



## jacobsenman (Apr 28, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the echo srm 280u or the srm 410u?


----------



## StubornDutchman (May 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Fs130 is a nice trimmer. One pull start every time for me so far. Very good power and lots of torque from the 4mix. Look to YouTube for videos of the brush blade performance. Hard to believe anyone could be dissatisfied with it for all round use.



I've had my FS130 for two seasons now and love it. I purchased one of those shredder blades from Bailey's (with the two ears that hang down and catch the stalks) and this combination makes great work of fence row shrubs. A great plus is how it mulches everything so no clean up needed.


----------



## KYXR600 (May 19, 2013)

*echo srm266t*



jacobsenman said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the echo srm 280u or the srm 410u?



I have cut some 5 inch cedars with the srm 266t with the saw blade attachment, i just sold this trimmer to my cousin and got a 280T and I love that trimmer! Honestly i think if you have sharp blades it doesnt matter what you go at within reason. I picked up the forester chainsaw tooth blade off of ebay for 25 bucks and put some pretty long grueling hours on that thing and it took everything i had to throw at it.


----------



## jacobsenman (May 25, 2013)

Well I ended up with a Stihl FS130 and all I can say is WOW! I've never used a trimmer with s much power. It might have to much power for trimming but the extra power is nice. I mowed a hillside covered in weeds 3 to 4 feet high and it refused to bog down. I like the 4 mix engine as it has tons of torque. The included harness is nice and comfortable and lets me use the trimmer all day. It always starts on the first pull and I like that. Stihl makes a great product. At least in the professional trimmers as that all I have used.


----------

